# Grill Thermometer



## smokelesswonder (Jun 18, 2016)

So I just picked up a Char Griller Smokin champ, after reading how inaccurate the thermometer that comes with them is, I am wondering what I should get that  I can install closer to grate level.

I'm completely new to the smoking world.  Thanks!


----------



## redrocker65200 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am fairly new as well, but what I use is a older meat thermo that my wife had.  I drilled a hole into an old piece of 2x4 and stuck the probe thru that.  the 2x4 will keep it off the grate and it stays stable that way.  It has a magnet on it, so I can stick it to the leg of the smoker.  Hope that helps, but I am sure there will be many other ideas for you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2016)

You can use an oven thermometer on the grate.

Or you can go big & get a Maverick 732 or 733 & it will measure the grate temp & meat temp remotely.

So you can be in the house & know what's going on in the smoker.

Al


----------



## lemans (Jun 19, 2016)

SW welcome to our addiction! So you should know that we have a Char griller forum where you can find out anything about your pit. That being said, I own a 5050 with a fire box , and I learned early on that the lid thermometer is worthless . A new one at grate level is the way to go. But like Al said get a maverick an do it right













image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------



## smokelesswonder (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I see the maverick can be found at a few different places locally.  Might have to pick one up.  It's too bad the Char griller gauges are junk. Would have liked to order two more to keep the look  (I'm weird like that)


----------



## lemans (Jun 19, 2016)

You have the new model with the 2" hole? Take it out and get new one and back it with a 2 1/2 inch washer.
  Then get two more for grate level.. Mine are from River Country.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree with Al.  The Maverick is used by many members .  They are wonderful units. I own 2. 

If you're looking for a high quality thermometer to install on your smoker then I recommend Tel Tru . Very accurate.  I have them installed on the Big Boy. 

B













P4020002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Apr 2, 2016


















P6120027.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Jun 19, 2016)

Maverick 732


----------

